# XÉT NGHIỆM SÀNG LỌC TRƯỚC SINH #GENCARE LÀ GÌ?



## Thanhloan94 (11/9/21)

Gencare là xét nghiệm tiền sản NIPT(Non Invasive Prenatal Tesing) sàng lọc trước sinh không xâm lấn, giúp phát hiện các bất thường về số lượng nhiễm sắc thể của em bé trong thời gian mang thai:
- Sàng lọc ngay từ #tuần_thứ_9 của thai kỳ
- Chỉ với #7ml_máu_mẹ, bé 100% an toàn, ngoan ngoãn trong bụng mẹ
- Kết quả chính xác tới 99,9% - Gencare đảm bảo sàng lọc chuẩn xác và hạn chế tối đa tỷ lệ dương tính giả và âm tính giả





 Được bác sỹ - chuyên gia di truyền học hỗ trợ trong suốt thai kỳ
Vì sao chọn xét nghiệm sàng lọc dị tật thai nhi #Gencare?





 Công nghệ tiên tiến tiêu chuẩn Hoa Kỳ





 Hệ thống máy móc hiện đại bậc nhất của Thermo Fisher, BGI cùng phương pháp tách chiết ADN ưu việt





 Đội ngũ chuyên gia chuyên môn cao, giàu kinh  nghiệm





 Mạng lưới xét nghiệm đạt tiêu chuẩn với quy trình so sánh kép





 Quy trình đăng ký đơn giản, thủ tục nhanh chóng.





 Đội ngũ lấy mẫu chuyên nghiệp, tận tình, có chứng chỉ hành nghề.





 Kết quả nhanh chóng, chính xác.





 Bảo mật tuyệt đối thông tin khách hàng.
Các xét nghiệm #Gencare tại GENLAB?
- Gencare 7 - phát hiện 7 hội chứng bất thường về số lượng nhiễm sắc thể (NST) phổ biến
- Gencare 23 - phát hiện bất thường số lượng trên 23 cặp NST
- Gencare 23 Plus - phát hiện sớm tới 86 hội chứng liên quan đến vi mất đoạn/lặp đoạn NST
-------------------------------





 Viện Công nghệ ADN và Phân tích di truyền  GENLAB - mang tới những giải pháp và ứng dụng về gen cho một cuộc sống an toàn, hạnh phúc và bền vững hơn.





 Địa chỉ: 112 Trung Kính, Hà Nội





 Website: https://genlab.vn/






 Hotline: 0968 589 489  - 1800 9696 73 (miễn phí )


----------

